# Welche Wallerrute + Rolle ?



## anbeisser (24. Januar 2009)

Hi !

Will im Frühjahr das erste mal auf Waller an die Elbe bei Wittenberge.

Könnt Ihr mir gutes Gerät: Rute/ Rolle bis max 150 Euro empfehlen ?

Welche Montage ist zu empfehlen (Qualitätsmässig)

Würde meine Red Pilk von Cormoran 2,70m 90-150g fürs erste schon ausreichen ?


Danke schon mal im vorraus
Maik


----------



## archie01 (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Welche Wallerrute + Rolle ?*



anbeisser schrieb:


> Hi !
> 
> Will im Frühjahr das erste mal auf Waller an die Elbe bei Wittenberge.
> 
> ...




Hallo
Ich kenn deine Gewässer nicht , wenn die Waller kaum größer als 1,20m sind , würdes du mit deinem Gerät auskommen.
Wenn dort auch große Fische vorkommen , definitiv nicht, einen Tip für Gerät kann ich dir auch nicht geben , den für akzeptables Wallergerät reicht dein Budget nicht.

Gruß
Archie


----------



## rhinefisher (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Welche Wallerrute + Rolle ?*

Hi! Die RedPilk würde in einem See völlig langen - in der Elbe bist Du damit recht Chancenlos.. .
Wenn es nicht ums Spinnen geht, da reicht Dein Budget bei weitem nicht, würde ich mir bei Ebay eine alte(!) Penn Spinfisher kaufen und für den verbleibenden 50ger eine günstige Rute;da fällt mir auch wieder die Firma Penn ein - die machen recht robuste Sachen. So eine gebrauchte "NeverCrack" in 30-50lbs wird mit jedem Waller fertig.. .
Da hätte man für rund 150 Euro schon was sehr gutes.. .
Petri!


----------



## Lorenz (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Welche Wallerrute + Rolle ?*

Hi

ich geh einfach mal davon aus,dass du kein Boot zur verfügung hast und die Montagen werfen musst:


Ich tät wenn ich nur 150,- zur Verfügung hätte eine Uni Cat Warlock 3,4m kaufen (da die zur Zeit für 50,- zu haben ist).

Für ~70,- kriegst du sowas wie die Quantum Big Pit!
Und drauf machen würde ich eine Powerline von Gigafish in 0,50 oder 0,65mm.


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Welche Wallerrute + Rolle ?*

Bei Askari gibt es die Slammer momentan fuer 70-80 Euros, dir sollte die 360er reichen, die kostet 69,95.

dann lass dir 150 yards der PowerPro oder Tufline (40-50lbs) bei der Bucht aus den USA kommen, kostet so um 20 Euro mit Versand

Macht zusammen 90 Euros, bleiben noch 60 fuer die Rute. Da kannst du deine Rute nehmen und sparen, oder mal suchen gehen...

Edit: bin davon ausgegangen, dass du spinnen wolltest...

Also ansitzen: Penn Slammer 460 von Askari, etwas staerkere Schnur wie vorher beschrieben, und entweder deine Rute oder eine Rhino BigFish, da kannst du mit deinen 150E hinkommen

Spinnen: wie beschrieben Slammer 360 und Schnur, Rute etwas schwieriger fuer 60Euros... evtl eine Penn Mega/Giga Jig, die wurden vor laengerer Zeit fuer einen guten Preis vertickt


----------



## anbeisser (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Welche Wallerrute + Rolle ?*

Hi !

Danke erstmal für eure schnellen Antworten.

Ja,die Red Pilk werde ich dann wohl besser nur  zum Pilken nehmen und mir dann eine der von Euch empfohlenen Ruten und Rollen zulegen.
Mit dem Spinnangeln ists nämlich so eine Sache in der Elbe. Da liegen oft viele Steine im Wasser und habe auch schon einige Wobler daran verloren.

Ansonsten ist die Elbe recht gut mit Wallern bestückt. In den 90ziger Jahren hat man viele Waller in der Elbe ausgesetzt und bei dem guten Futterangebot,vor allem Spuckfisch (Brassen) dürften einige Exemplare auch schon gut abgewachsen sein.
Werde dann eine gute 300-400g Rute mal mit einem Brassen oder Ähnlichem beködern und Den dann mit nem Auftriebsei und Rassel etwas über Grund als feste Montage anbieten.
Direkt am Grund ist an der Elbe nur Krabbenfutter. Zumindest im Sommer ist das so.
Hab schon überlegt mit den Wollhandkrabben ein Exportgeschäft mit China zu eröffnen.
Die Dinger sind ne echte Plage (60-70 Würmer sind beim Aalangeln keine Seltenheit)


So,dann wünsche ich allen noch ein schönes WE
Maik aus Nord S.Anhalt


----------



## anbeisser (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Welche Wallerrute + Rolle ?*

Moin nochmal !

Was haltet Ihr von dieser Rute und Rolle ?

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170293100169&mfe=sidebar#ebayphotohosting

http://cgi.ebay.de/Wallerrolle-Hoch...14&_trkparms=72:1229|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## Lorenz (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Welche Wallerrute + Rolle ?*

Hi



Uni Cat Warlock Boje 3,4m  für 50,-
http://www.angelsport-schirmer.info...38736&osCsid=f9acdfc89fa68138c6da4aad9149ca13
Für den Preis sicher mehr als brauchbar! Vor nicht allzulanger Zeit kostete die Rute über 100,-!
Bedenke,dass du deine Montage werfen musst! Ein langes Vorfach (damit der Köder trotz Strömung weit über dem Grund auftreibt) lässt sich mit einer langen Rute einfach besser werfen!

Quantum Big Pit für 70,-
http://shop.strato.de/epages/61234263.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/61234263/Products/BigPit
Die Rolle war auch mal um die 100,-
Damit wurde wohl schon der ein oder andere 100+ kg Fisch gelandet!
Die Rolle ist nur so günstig weil sie unter einem anderen Name bzw. in einer anderen Produktserie nämlich "Radical" auf den Markt gebracht wird/wurde.

Powerline Gigafish 0,65 oder 0,50mm max. 35,-
www.gigafish.de
Mit der Schnurr machst du zu dem Preis sicher nichts verkehrt (keine Versandkosten).17,- kosten 150m...Ansonsten PowerPro oder ähnliches aus den USA bestellen...


----------



## rhinefisher (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Welche Wallerrute + Rolle ?*

Hi anbeisser! Die Rute kenne ich nicht, aber Produkte von "Shina" sind echt sche... .
Petri!


----------



## anbeisser (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Welche Wallerrute + Rolle ?*

Hi !

Danke für Eure schnellen Antworten und das Bemühen  !!!

Werde heute Abend aber erstmal auf Zander an den Aland bei Schnackenburg (Niedersachsen) fahren.Mal sehen was geht.

Gruss
Maik


----------



## Blueplay76 (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Welche Wallerrute + Rolle ?*

Hi Leute,

hänge mich mit meiner Frage mal hier dran (hoffe das ist in Ordnung), über die SuFu hab ich nichts gefunden. Kennt jemand folgende Rolle: Sänger Aquantic Steel SS. 
Würde diese gerne zum Wels (Ansitz) fischen nehmen. Ist momentan drastisch reduziert. 
Cheers.


----------



## hans albers (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Welche Wallerrute + Rolle ?*

moin::

ich glaube mit dem vorschlag von lorenz 
machste nix falsch

ansonsten kann ich hier noch ne rolle empfehlen:

pflueger medalist im ausverkauf:
http://cgi.ebay.de/NORWEGEN-EDLE-ROLLE-PFLUGER-MEDALIST-GR-80-METAL_W0QQitemZ370146793950QQcmdZViewItemQQptZDE_Sport_Angelsport_Angelrollen?hash=item370146793950&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A1%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318
..

in der grösse (80er) auch okay zum wallerangeln
hat ne super dicke stalhachse...

greetz
lars


----------



## Hechtchris (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Welche Wallerrute + Rolle ?*

Hi Anbeisser,

gerade bei Wallerruten & Rollen solltest du auf Qualität achten !
Die Schnur Gigafish kann ich nur empfehlen !

Die zusammenstellung würde auch was taugen !

Als Rute kann ich dir die Rhino Df Big Fish empfehlen !

Rolle wurde mit der Penn Slammer schon ein top teil genannt .... allerdings bei ner richtigen Welsrute sollte es mindestens eine 560er sein !

Wenn du gern mehr übers Wallerfischen oder Tackle wissen willst schau doch mal ins Wallerforum.com board !

Da wird auch manchmal gebraucht gutes tackle angeboten


----------



## anbeisser (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welche Wallerrute + Rolle ?*

Hallo !

Danke erstmal für eure zahlreichen und guten Antworten !!!

Mein Angelladen in Salzwedel hat mir eine Spro Big Pit 860 für 70€ angeboten .


http://cgi.ebay.de/Spro-BIG-PIT-Wormshaft-LCS860-250m-0-50-U-4-9-1-685g_W0QQitemZ230298564786QQcmdZViewItemQQptZDE_Sport_Angelsport_Angelrollen?hash=item230298564786&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1229|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318

als Rute las ich von einer Ehmanns Urian

http://shop.strato.de/epages/612342...hops/61234263/Products/EU/SubProducts/EU-0003

Sind die Teile gut ?


Könnt Ihr mir auch mal eine richtig-gute Grundmontage mit totem Köfi (Brassen) für die Elbe (Buhnenfeld) aufzeigen. Welche Posen und Haken ?


P.S. Hier mal ein Bild von der Elbe wo ich meistens hinfahre.

http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&sour...9122,11.843755&spn=0.005383,0.013819&t=h&z=16


Danke schonmal im vorraus
Maik


----------



## weserwaller (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welche Wallerrute + Rolle ?*

Gute kombi die Ehemanns sind Weltspitze die kannst auch am Po und Ebro fischen. Die Big Pit ist nicht schlecht aber guck mal nach eine gebrauchten Shimano Baitrunner 6500.

Gruß  Steffen


----------



## rhinefisher (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welche Wallerrute + Rolle ?*

Hi! Die Rute ist OK - von der Rolle würde ich abraten.
Wirklich brauchbar sind z.B. die schon genannte Spinfisher (zur Not das neue Modell..), die Daiwa GS9 und BG90, Ryobi Safari und ähnlich "einfach" aufgebaute Rollen.
Bei den Freilaufrollen würde ich nur der BTR 6500 trauen.. .
Petri!


----------



## anbeisser (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welche Wallerrute + Rolle ?*

Hi !

So . Dienstag soll die Ehmanns Urian 3,20m 150-400g kommen und dazu nehme ich die Spro Big Pit 860 mit 40ziger Powerpro.
Werde dann mal meine Eindrücke schildern.

Aber ich wollte mir noch ein günstiges Echolot fürs Elbufer zulegen.
Soll mir eigendlich nur zuverlässig die Tiefen anzeigen.
Habe da so ein Gerät von Hummingbird gefunden.

Hat Jemand Erfahrungen damit ?
http://cgi.ebay.de/Humminbird-SMARTC...3A1|240%3A1318

Vielen Dank schonmal im vorraus
Maik


----------



## anbeisser (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welche Wallerrute + Rolle ?*

Hallo !

Habe nun meine gwünschten Teile bekommen.

Als Rute die Ehmanns Urian Team Edition 3,20m und 150-400g
und als Rolle die Spro Big Pit 860.

Also bei der Rute fehlen mir die Worte !!!
So ein EDLES Teil habe ich noch nicht gesehen ............
Die Rute kommt in nobelster schwarz-roter Lackierung.Die Griffteile im feinsten Duplon.
11 Fuji SIC Ringe und Fuji Schraubrollenhalter.
Die Rute und die Fuji Ringstege sind richtig dick und super-sauber handlackiert.

Man mag das noble Stück eigendlich garnicht zum Angeln nehmen.Irgendwie viel zu Schade ........
Für 209€ incls. vers. Versand ein sehr faires Angebot von.
https://shop.strato.de/epages/61234...ps/61234263/Products/EUT/SubProducts/EUT-0003

Der Shop ist echt zu empfehlen. Super Preis -Leistungsverhältnis,freundlicher Kontakt und schnelle Lieferung.

Auch die Freilaufrolle macht für 70 Euro einen robusten und ordendlichen Eindruck.

Als Schnur habe ich  340m 36ziger gelb-günliche Spro Powerpro aufgespult bekommen. (Preis 50€)

So,nun muss nur endlich Frühling werden,damit ich das noble Stück an der Elbe bei Wittenberge testen kann.

Liebe Grüsse
Maik


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welche Wallerrute + Rolle ?*



> Als Schnur habe ich  340m 36ziger gelb-günliche Spro Powerpro aufgespult bekommen. (Preis 50€)



340m sind schon heftig, willst du nen halben Fluss abspannen? Ich haette vermutlich eher etwas weniger, aber dickere Schnur genommen


----------



## robdasilva (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welche Wallerrute + Rolle ?*

Hallo,
fisch selber jetzt eine Ehmanns Urian allerdings die Spinnrute mit
einer Penn Slammer 460.
Die Rute ist einfach ein Top Teil mit super verarbeitung.
Werd mir jetzt nochmals zwei Ehmanns auch für den Fluss holen.
Die Penns werden gerade bei Häffner sehr günstig angeboten.

Petri Rob


----------



## anbeisser (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welche Wallerrute + Rolle ?*



Raubfisch-Fan schrieb:


> 340m sind schon heftig, willst du nen halben Fluss abspannen? Ich haette vermutlich eher etwas weniger, aber dickere Schnur genommen



Hi !

Ich wollte eigendlich nur 250m. Der Verkäufer hat mir aber den Rest von der Grossspule noch gratis mit augespult.
Naja,das mit der Schnurstärke habe ich mir auch schon gedacht.
Vielleicht verscheuere ich die 36ziger wieder bei Ebxx und hole mir min. ne 50ziger Powerpro.

Gruss
Maik


----------



## anbeisser (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welche Wallerrute + Rolle ?*

Hallo !

Kann mir Jemand sagen ob es es eine spezielle Lackversiegelung für Rutenblanks giebt ?
Die Ehmanns hat so eine edle dicke Lackierung das ich mir gedacht habe,das man Sowas doch nochmal extra besonders schützen müsste.

Giebt es da was Spezielles ?


Vielen Dank
der Anbeisser


----------



## anbeisser (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welche Wallerrute + Rolle ?*

Moin !

Ich führe schonwieder Selbstgespräche. Wo soll das blos noch hinführen ???

Naja,habe heute meine Shimano Thunnus 12000 bekommen und bin voll begeistert.
Sieht aus wie aus einem Stück gefeilt .......

Ein RIESEN-Gerät .... Denke da bin ich gut mit gerüstet. Für 166€ incls.Versand bei Ebay ersteigert.
http://cgi.ebay.de/Shimano-Thunnus-12000F-Sondermodell-NEU-OVP_W0QQitemZ230326189956QQcmdZViewItemQQptZDE_Sport_Angelsport_Angelrollen?hash=item230326189956&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1700|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318

Wenn Jemand sich das Teil zulegen will,kann ich den Shop nur empfehlen.

Hab Sie auf 160€ zzgl.Versand runtergehandelt.
Die Rolle ist Top,wurde schnell geliefert und der Kontakt ist höflich und zuvorkommend.

So,nun ist Schluss mit Selbstgespräche ......


Gruss
A.


----------



## anbeisser (26. März 2009)

*AW: Welche Wallerrute + Rolle ?*

Moin !

Welchen Auftrieb sollte eine Unterwasserpose im Verhältnis zum Ködergewicht beim Wallerfischen in der Elbe haben ?
Als Köder dachte ich an Brassen,Tintenfisch oder Leber.
Habe wie in voirherigen Beiträgen beschrieben eine 3,20m Ehmanns Urian mit 150-400g Wurfgewicht.

Danke schon im vorraus
A.


----------



## power10 (26. März 2009)

*AW: Welche Wallerrute + Rolle ?*

Hallo an alle,

also ich hab da was gefunden kannst ja mal durch schauen vielleicht findest du hier ja was, was dir zusagen könnte Wallerrute


----------



## micbrtls (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welche Wallerrute + Rolle ?*

Wie schauts denn aus? Hast du schon mal Welskontakt gehabt und wie hat sich das Gerät verhalten? Magdeburg ist ja grad mal ne gute Stunde zu fahren. Meine Wallerruten kommen in ca. 4 Wochen und würde das Gerät gern mal testen


----------



## anbeisser (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welche Wallerrute + Rolle ?*



micbrtls schrieb:


> Wie schauts denn aus? Hast du schon mal Welskontakt gehabt und wie hat sich das Gerät verhalten? Magdeburg ist ja grad mal ne gute Stunde zu fahren. Meine Wallerruten kommen in ca. 4 Wochen und würde das Gerät gern mal testen



Hallo nach Nordsachsen !

Nee,leider noch kein Welskontakt gehabt.
Es tut sich aber auch sonst nichts in der Elbe hier oben bei Wittenberge.
War 5mal für jeweils 4-5h an der Elbe und Nebengewässern aber nüscht.
Nur Wollhandkrabben und eine Menge Dreck von den Weiden an der Schnur.

Wie siehts an der Mulde aus ?


Gruss
Maik


----------



## Lorenz (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welche Wallerrute + Rolle ?*

Hi


anbeisser schrieb:


> War 5mal für jeweils 4-5h an der Elbe und Nebengewässern aber nüscht.


So ist halt das Welsfischen!

Viele viele Schneidertage...und längst nicht jeder Biss ist ein gelandeter Fisch


----------



## anbeisser (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welche Wallerrute + Rolle ?*

Hallo nach RP !

Tja ... Man kanns auch so sehen: Der Weg ist das Ziel ....

Wie siehts an der Nahe und am Rhein mit Wels aus ?

Gruss
Maik


----------



## Lorenz (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welche Wallerrute + Rolle ?*

Hi


anbeisser schrieb:


> Wie siehts an der Nahe und am Rhein mit Wels aus ?


Nahe:
Allgemeine Raubfischschonzeit 1.1.-1.6. |rolleyes
Weiter oberhalb wurden vor vielen vielen Jahren Welse besetzt und unterhalb ist der Rhein.Ich bin genau dazwischen,die Wehre und mehr schlecht,als rechten Fischtreppen erschweren deren Ausbreitung und unsere Vereinsstrecke ist sehr flach #q
Gastkarten für die anderen Abschnitt gibt es,wenn überhaupt,nur mit Einschränkungen wie kein Raubfischangeln |rolleyes|rolleyes

Der Rhein bei mir in der Nähe ist recht flach,genauso wie die Buhnen.Steinig/felsig...da spült sich nicht viel aus...Vom Boot werden welche gefangen,weil man damit bestimmte Hotspots erreicht,aber ansonsten ist mir auf dem Abschnitt nichts größeres bekannt!



Ansonsten hab ich zur Zeit eine Pechsträhne :c#q#d|evil:

Am Neckar war ich jetzt inzwischen ~9 Tage.1 Biss beim Klopfen (nicht gecheckt das ein Welsbiss sooooo fein sein kann),einen anständigen Verloren der ein schleimiges vorfach hinterlies (die Drillinge haben sich beim Ablassen des Steins um die U-Pose gewickelt und standen "verkehrtrum").Mittwoch Nacht hat mir einer den Köderfisch geklaut |rolleyes
Am Doubs war ich für 4 Tage (ohne Frankreicherfahrung,auf eigene Faust),wir haben aber voll die Laichzeit erwischt.6 Bisse/Attacken auf Karauschen hatte ich aber immerhin und einen kleinen vorm Ufer verloren (das Stück zwischen Einzelhaken und Drilling war zu lang,sodass sich der Drilling verdrehen konnte,was er auch tat und wo auch der Fisch hing).Die Karauschen waren aber auch Meister im "Drilling-loswerden" und die Welse im "Karauschen klauen" |rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes Mein Kollege hatte 3 Bisse,wovon einer hing.1,6m :g
Die paar Ansitze bis mitten in die Nacht am Rhein sind nicht der Rede wert...Ansonsten noch 60-70h mit de Spinnrute am Rhein,aber wie gesagt: Der Abschnitt ist wohl nur sowas wie ne "Autobahn" für die Kerle,von ein paar wenigen Spots mal abgesehen...


----------



## beatblitz (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Welche Wallerrute + Rolle ?*



anbeisser schrieb:


> Hi !
> 
> Will im Frühjahr das erste mal auf Waller an die Elbe bei Wittenberge.
> 
> ...




Und was ist draus geworden |bigeyes

Ehmanns und dazu eine 160€ Rolle hab ich da gelesen|kopfkrat

Hmm die Leine is bischen schwach bei der zusammenstellung 

>>KLICK Hier <<<  
*Berkley Ultra Cat Lo Vis Green 0,65mm 100kg 100m*

dann ist alles auf Weltrekord ausgelegt:vik:


----------



## anbeisser (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Welche Wallerrute + Rolle ?*



beatblitz schrieb:


> Und was ist draus geworden |bigeyes
> 
> Ehmanns und dazu eine 160€ Rolle hab ich da gelesen|kopfkrat
> 
> ...



Hi !

Habe nun eine 50ziger Leitner Supercat drauf.
Ne 65ziger wäre mir zu dick und ich würde zuwenig Schnur draufbekommen.
Habe bei der 50ziger gradeso 150m auf der 12000der Shimano Thunnus draufbekommen
Die Supercat soll 80Kg aushalten.Naja für die Elbe dürfte es wohl noch reichen.|uhoh:
Naja wenn Sie dort am Stein scheuert ist Sie auch futsch.

Am 30.06 ist in S.Anhalt erst die Schonzeit vorbei,Dann dürfte die Elbe schon gute Temperatur haben bzw.der Wasserstand gefallen sein.

Gruss
Maik


----------



## micbrtls (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Welche Wallerrute + Rolle ?*

Hi Anbeisser, wann wärste denn mal in der Gegend von Eilenburg? Habe gestern zum ersten mal in diesem Jahr Kleinfische an der Oberfläche der Mulde gesehen, anscheinend wird das Wasser so allmählich angelbar. Der Wasserstand ist auch gut runter, hoffe es bleibt so auch wenns momentan regnet.


----------



## anbeisser (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Welche Wallerrute + Rolle ?*



micbrtls schrieb:


> Hi Anbeisser, wann wärste denn mal in der Gegend von Eilenburg? Habe gestern zum ersten mal in diesem Jahr Kleinfische an der Oberfläche der Mulde gesehen, anscheinend wird das Wasser so allmählich angelbar. Der Wasserstand ist auch gut runter, hoffe es bleibt so auch wenns momentan regnet.



Hi !

Ich denke mal,erst im September wenn ich wieder Urlaub habe.

Hast Du schon was in der Mulde gefangen ?

Ich will morgen an die Elbe bei Wittenberge.
Vorrausgesetzt das Wetter spielt wieder halbwegs mit.


Grüsse nach Nordsachsen
Maik


----------



## micbrtls (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Welche Wallerrute + Rolle ?*

Ich habe in den letzten Wochen zum ersten mal wieder ordendlich Kleinfisch in der Mulde gesehen. Werde heute Abend mal mit Miniwobbler losgehen und wenn´s gut beißt, werde ich ich am WE mal ne Nachtsitzung auf Waller machen. Habe jetzt ja meine Ruten und Rollen reinbekommen.

Mit Räubern sieht es reichlich mau aus. Bis auf ein paar Barsche war´s nix, bin aber auch noch nicht wirklich los gewesen.


----------



## anbeisser (7. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Wallerrute + Rolle ?*

Moin !

Hab meine komplette Wallerangel Ehmanns Urian Team 3,30m + Shimano Thunnus zu verkaufen.

Wenn Jemand Interesse hat:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290366700761&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## Pisces (12. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Wallerrute + Rolle ?*

Schnauze voll vom Wallerangeln ?
Mfg Pisces


----------



## Lorenz (13. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Wallerrute + Rolle ?*



Pisces schrieb:


> Schnauze voll vom Wallerangeln ?



Könnte ich zum Teil sogar nachvollziehen,denn ich weiß,dass es nicht leicht ist und viel schiefgehen kann! Besonders wenn man kein (Schlauch-)Boot hat und es wirklich auf Wels und nicht Wels-chen gehen soll...

Die Fänge werden gesehen,aber der Aufwand (oder der Guide) der dahinter steckt nur bedingt!
Und die vielen Zufallsfänge relativieren sich auch ganz schnell wieder wenn man die Zeit die die Boilie-/Pellet-,Wurm-/Aal- und Raubfischangler am Wasser verbringen mal in Gedanken addiert.Logisch,dass da mal welche hängenbleiben!


----------



## Pisces (14. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Wallerrute + Rolle ?*

War auch gegenüber "anbeisser" nicht schadenfroh gemeint. Aber es war schon faszinierend, anhand seiner Beiträge, zu beobachten wie die Begeisterung verflog. Doch vielleicht war es ja nur die fehlende Zeit. Den Wunsch einen grossen Wels zu fangen, verspürte ich nach einen Zufallsbiß den ich am Aalgeschirr nicht umsetzen konnte, auch schon. Die folgenden Wochenenden verbrachte ich mit dem selben Köder und stärkeren Gerät ergebnisslos am Wasser. Aber wenn man alle Faktoren bedenkt die hier mitspielen , plus eigene Fehler ist das kein Wunder. Da ich fast nur Spinnfischen gehe, versuchte ich daraufhin das Angenehme mit dem Nützlichen zu verbinden. Gufis 20+ montiert,28er geflochtene Schnur auf die Rolle und los ging es zum Spinnfischen auf Wels und ich fing. Meinen bis jetzt größten Zander !
Von Drill konnte man aber bei dem Gerät nicht sprechen. Abgesehen davon das der Begriff "Sportfischen" eine neue Bedeutung für mich bekam. Zwei Zufallsfänge , davon einen gelandet und trotzdem nicht zufrieden !?
mfg Pisces
PS : ich gehe immer noch fischen


----------

